# Cottage Cheese as a protein source



## Skull (Feb 21, 2006)

I can get hold of cottage cheese very very cheap! diet/low fat stuff 14g P, 3g C, 1g F per 100g. Thinking of using this as one of my protein sources every day at maybe one or two sittings. I am sure it does not compare to Chicken/Fish/Eggs but it is cheap. Anyone with the knowledge that this is a good source of protein. Probably about 250g portions.

Thanks


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Skull said:


> I can get hold of cottage cheese very very cheap! diet/low fat stuff 14g P, 3g C, 1g F per 100g. Thinking of using this as one of my protein sources every day at maybe one or two sittings. I am sure it does not compare to Chicken/Fish/Eggs but it is cheap. Anyone with the knowledge that this is a good source of protein. Probably about 250g portions.
> 
> Thanks


I eat alot of cottage cheese.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Skull said:


> I can get hold of cottage cheese very very cheap! diet/low fat stuff 14g P, 3g C, 1g F per 100g. Thinking of using this as one of my protein sources every day at maybe one or two sittings. I am sure it does not compare to Chicken/Fish/Eggs but it is cheap. Anyone with the knowledge that this is a good source of protein. Probably about 250g portions.
> 
> Thanks


Fish and chicken arent 'great proteins' as such whole eggs are though

cottage cheese does a different job in terms of a longer taper of aminos and is fine if you want to use it and of course get some calcium, well a little in there too.

just keep a check on the sodium levels and type if consuming lots, so balance the rest of the diet out


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

tastes nice with anything aswell! either tuna in the day, or a bit of strawberry jam at night before bed!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think i going to add this to my diet before bed


----------



## phzend (Jun 15, 2008)

Skull said:


> I can get hold of cottage cheese very very cheap! diet/low fat stuff 14g P, 3g C, 1g F per 100g. Thinking of using this as one of my protein sources every day at maybe one or two sittings. I am sure it does not compare to Chicken/Fish/Eggs but it is cheap. Anyone with the knowledge that this is a good source of protein. Probably about 250g portions.
> 
> Thanks


Is that the Longley Farm brand? I used to buy the ASDA brand but they didn't have any the other day so I went to Morrisons and found the Longley Farm one http://www.longleyfarm.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=79

that is the one I am going to buy from now on, less fat and therefore lower cals per 100g than the typical supermarket brands.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

yeh i have used the longley farm one its good. i just use sainsburys own brand low fat version.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I ate 300g of cottage cheese every night before bed all last year. All last year I had IBS but didnt bother about it.

As soon I dropped it for chicken before bed I got full optimum use of the bowels again! 

I wish I could eat the stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

wish i could but i think it tastes horrible!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I use CC before bed and use it at lunch time on my salad, great stuff. If i am eating a meal with low protein content i will wack some CC on it.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

cant stand the stuff, prefer my peanut butter.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

When bulking i have it before bed, with some crackers, but as im cutting i remove the crackers and just have some spoonfulls before bed, its loaded with casein protein which will be used up while sleeping!!!! Dnt wake up as hungry the next morning!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

i took ages looking for full fat cottage cheese lol......

feel free to laugh as it doesnt exist!


----------



## Evil Six (Jun 17, 2008)

I like a tub of asda cottage cheese before bed with a packet of oatcakes and 1 pint of full fat milk, just now i am training for strength and size and feel it fuels my muscles up for most of the night!

One night i just went straight to bed without taking anything and the next morning my stomach was aching.

Great healthy pre bedtime food.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I eat a small tub 3 times a week before bed (pnb other nights). Currently Tesco's own brand. Standard, not the low fat one.


----------

